# Sticky  Window Stickers/MarketAccess Compensation Fund Discontinued



## TTFAdmin

For legal reasons, the Window Stickers, and MarketAccess Compensation Fund will be discontinued, effective immediately. We have a policy of not charging members for access to classifieds. The classifieds section requires 20 posts to start or reply to a thread. We do not require that you use Private Conversations to ask questions about an ad. You should still use Private Conversations if you are sharing private information, such as email addresses or phone numbers.

Our developers are actively working on a new Marketplace for our communities that will make it easier to participate, and provide a template of common information needed for your classified ad to be complete. As the new feature progresses over time, it will also include buyer/seller feedback. We will update you with more information about this soon.

As a small gesture of our appreciation for your dedication to the community, all members in the TT Forum Fund user group will receive a FREE 1-year membership to our Premium subscription tier.

- Community Management Team


----------

